
Ask HN: Best web framework for http2? - tmaly
I have optimized my current project to use bootstrap, jquery, and fontawesome from a CDN with a fallback to my local.  This gives me a nice speed boost if the visitor happens to have it already in their cache.<p>I am working on a new site that will use http2, and that changes things a little.  It makes more sense to serve everything up from my server.  In this case, larger frameworks are going to consume more bandwidth.<p>What would you recommend for a framework under http2?
======
Sana26
The basic protocol unit of HTTP/2 is a frame. In HTTP/2, frames are exchanged
over a TCP connection in place of text-based messages. Before being
transmitted an HTTP message is split into individual HTTP/2 frames. HTTP/2
provides different types of frames for different purposes, such as HEADERS,
DATA, SETTINGS, or GOAWAY frames.

[http://jobspire.net/jobs/role/android-
developer](http://jobspire.net/jobs/role/android-developer)

~~~
tmaly
recruiter spam

